# Necessary Vitamins and Nutrients



## chesterburrito (Nov 11, 2008)

What would be absolutely necessary as far as vitamins / nutrients if there was a foot shortage? I have heard you can get scurvy from not having vitamin C or something like that before, what other things can happen?


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

Here are a list of the vitamins and the defiencies associated with them The words in bold are the disease or problem caused by the defiency of the vitamin.

Vitamin A *Night-blindness and Keratomalacia*
Vitamin B1 Thiamine *Beriberi *

Vitamin B2 Riboflavin *Ariboflavinosis *
Vitamin B3 Niacin, niacinamide *Liver damage* 
Vitamin B5 Pantothenic acid *Paresthesia * 
Vitamin B6 Pyridoxine, pyridoxamine, pyridoxal *Anaemia*
Biotin* Dermatitis, enteritis * 
Folic acid folinic acid * Deficiency during pregnancy is associated with birth defects, such as neural tube defects *
Vitamin B12 Cyanocobalamin, hydroxycobalamin, methylcobalamin *Megaloblastic anaemia*
Vitamin C Ascorbic acid *Scurvy * 
Vitamin D Ergocalciferol, cholecalciferol *Rickets and Osteomalacia *
Vitamin E Tocopherols, tocotrienols *Deficiency is very rare; mild hemolytic anemia in newborn infants.*
Vitamin K phylloquinone, menaquinones * Bleeding diathesis *


----------



## porksoda (Nov 11, 2008)

Would a good multivitamin have all of these vitamins?


----------



## BlackPaladin (Oct 20, 2008)

porksoda said:


> Would a good multivitamin have all of these vitamins?


Yes. Check the label.


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't forget to plan for plenty of healthy fats in your food storage. Many vitamins require fat to make them usable by the body.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Most of those vitamins are covered with eating a balanced diet of fruit, vegetables, lean meat and sunlight.


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

yes that is correct, but the original post made the distinction


> IF there was a FOOD shortage


If you don't have a blanaced diet to begin with due to lack of food you can have some of these issues.


----------

